# Skyline



## Nick772 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys I was just wondering were I could get a skyline here in the states?
I live in Florida and my brother passed away 3 months ago and that was his and my favorite car and I wanted to get one in honor of him.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

R32 R33 R34? makes a difference...

in 3 yrs you will be able to get R32's with out any problems from the gov't

otherwise you can try to get your hands on one already landed and state legal... which is your best and safest bet... but be prepared to pay ALOT for it...

check out some dedicated skyline and GTR forums... not a whole lot of traffic here for that... your best bets are gonna be from your friendly neighbor up north GTRCanada or your very own all usa forum Nissan Skyline Owners - U.S.A.

good luck and my sympathies, my father past away this year as well which has got me wanting to play old win3.1 o/s air traffic controller video games... (he wasnt into cars)


----------



## Nick772 (Nov 17, 2010)

My condolences go out to you and your family as well.
I found 2-3 skylines on craigslist around the Orlando area 
But there going for 15-16 thousand.. Idk it could be a scam? I don't know prices very well for these cars
Any ideas?
Yeah my dads into planes swell

Edit: they say they are Florida insured and titled vehicles.. So I assume they are legal?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

for such a low price in the usa market i can tell you a number of things about them...

they are prolly not legally titled, they most likely are not GTR's, they are prlly beat on horribly... 

Nissan Skyline R32 GTR this one is not legal... only R33's were legal for import anything else was not brought in properly and as such is most likely illegal and you have a chance the federal gov't can swoop in seize and crush your dream car... ad says all original.. i call BS. if the car is worth 30k why sell it for half that amount when it only needs like 1000 worth of work done... also all original means no upgrades, no new paint, no miss matched rims... either this is a scam or hes trying to dump his problem on someone else... i never fall for sob stories like " i have a kid on the way" or " i need money for school "... also he has been fixing this car for over 2yrs so it hasnt been recently registered or insured... i remember not long ago that ALOT of r32's were seized in the usa. the fact that this one was being worked on may have allowed it to slipp through the cracks

1996 Nissan Skyline not a GTR, missing the wing... looks clean and this car could be actually legal since its a 96.... the price is still low as in Canada(where im at) R33 GTS go for around 12-17k depending on mods and condition... he doesnt have any engine bay shots so you cant tell which engine he has, its also not mentioned in his ad. this one is much more likely to be legal but again price is low... also look at the photos... those pics are not from the usa... they are from japan... so the pictures do not reflect the current condition of the vehicle...

your best bet with either of these vehicles would be to research them and talk to people who know the vehicle... chances are the owners would be on the skylineusa forum... there are a few vehicles available on that site that i noticed... 

just be very wary of r32's and r34's as they are not legal in the usa due to the motorex scandal...

skyline RB20det 240sx 95 <NOT A SKYLINE... lol


----------



## Nick772 (Nov 17, 2010)

So.... Say I were to get the r33 what would I have to go through to drive it on the streets ?
Any modifications legal paperwork..?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

im not sure what you would have to go through...

if the car is legal and registered and all that stuff legally, as well as what ever modifications are required to make it street legal then it shouldnt be a problem...

how ever, if it does require modifications then its not legal, i also dont know what it would require... the best bet on that r33 would be to ask for copy of the current registration and title card, they can photo copy it and put on the copy that it is a copy to protect there end... if they dont want to give you a copy of it so you can get it checked out walk away... telling the seller that you are just being cautious as you know how hard these vehicles are to get in the usa and that you dont want to lose ur money or your car can help, it would also show them you are a serious buyer and that you do understand how the whole legality works... id also ask for current pictures since the pics they show are from japan....

me personally wouldnt buy it... but thats becuase its not a GTR, and while it would be a fun car its just not the same... for me it would be like buying a regular mitsu lancer when ive always wanted an EVO...


----------



## Nick772 (Nov 17, 2010)

What exactly does the gtr have that the skyline doesn't
Of course I know gtr's have a bigger set but what exactly?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

rb26dett twin turbo for starters... awd, much better suspension set-up... more power, more torque, bigger engine... 

the GTR stock is almost a race car, the regular skyline is just a rwd car... hell they use them for taxi's and cop cars in japan... just a regular 2.0l turbo or 2.5l turbo... they have non-turbo as well whcih are even less fun

both are fun, but the GTR is a different beast. it is what people are after when it comes to skylines.. the GTR is what made the skyline desireable without the GTR no one would even care about the skyline


----------

